# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Défilement automatique de données

## GuyC

Bonjour, 
Je souhaite projeter les résultats obtenus sous excel qui sont affichés en plein écran sur mon portable. 
Les lignes étant nombreuses, il faudrait les afficher par 8 et faire défiler ces paquets de 8 les uns après les autres avec une pause entre. 
Feuille: 5 colonnes, X lignes 
Affichage: 5 colonnes, 8 lignes, pause de 10 secondes puis les 8 lignes suivantes et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la dernière ligne 
Défilement en boucle (à la fin, repartir au départ). 

Je suis novice donc si utilisation de vba, soyez gentille de me donner la marche à suivre pour introduire le code dans excel. 
Merci
Windows XP pack3 
Excel 2002

----------


## arthurbr

Bonjour et bienvenue au forum.

N'étant pas un spécialiste du VBA, j'ai transféré la traduction de votre question à mes collègues anglophones .
Par ailleurs j'ai déplacé votre question dans le forum des questions qui ne sont pas en anglais.

Bàv

----------


## TMS

Bonjour GuyC,

Bienvenue sur le forum. S'il vous plaît fournir un exemple de classeur Excel.

Notez que vous pouvez avoir plus d'entrée du forum non-anglais.

Toutes mes excuses pour mon pauvre français.


Cordialement, TMS

----------


## arthurbr

Question translation sent to http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post2636503

----------


## TMS

Peut-être, quelque chose comme ceci:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



Vous devez ajuster lPause pour augmenter la durée de la pause.


Cordialement, TMS

----------


## TMS

Par exemple ...

----------


## snb

Une alternative,




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Adaptez la durée du repos d'une a deux secondes : DateAdd("s", 2, Now)

----------


## TMS

Cela va faire défiler la page, mais il affiche plus de huit lignes. Est-ce OK?

----------


## GuyC

Merci snb le défilement fonctionne mais il faudrait que ça tourne en boucle,  une fois toutes les lignes affichées, repartir aux 10 premières lignes et ainsi de suite

----------


## GuyC

J'ai oublié de préciser que le nombre de lignes à affiché est maintenant de 10 j'ai rectifié dans le code c'est ok, reste à le faire fonctionner en boucle

----------


## snb

Mais comment on peut arreter le macro ??




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## GuyC

Pour TMShuck

Si je demande execution de la macro, une fenêtre apparait

Erreur d'execution '9'
L'indice n'appartient pas à la sélection

Le débogage me donne en jaune la ligne
lLR = Sheets("Sheet1").Range("A" & Rows.Count).End(xlUp).Rowen jaune

----------


## GuyC

Merci snb, ça boucle correctement; pour stopper je fais 2 fois Echap et clic sur fin
Est il possible de démarrer la macro avec un raccourci clavier, si oui , marche à suivre: merci

----------


## TMS

est-il possible que vous n'avez pas de Feuil1?

Qu'est-ce que vous appelez les feuilles

Peut-être:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



TMS

----------


## GuyC

Pour snb ne peux t on pas donner un nombre de boucles à la suite de quoi le défilement s'arreterait

----------


## GuyC

Pour snb,
Quelque soit la feuille dans laquelle j'enregistre la macro, l'execution de celle ci demarre à la feuille 1 et y reste car elle boucle, ne peux t on faire la macro que pour une feuille (exemple feuille 3)
Pourtant dans le nom de la macro, le n° de la feuille est bien indique
ex: Feuil3.snb mais c'est la feuille 1 qui défile

----------


## snb

Quand on met la macro dans le 'macromodule' de la feuille on peut utiliser:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


pour arreter apres un certain nombre de boucles on peut mettre un chifre dan une cellule. Par example C1
et après:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## GuyC

pour TMS, la feuille 1 se nomme "Joueurs"
J'ai changer la ligne et toujours l'indice n'appartient pas à la selection et plus de debogage pour me dire ce qui ne va pas

----------


## GuyC

pour snb dans C1 j'ai une donnée, j'utilise les colonnes A à E et les lignes de 1 à 150

----------


## TMS

s'il vous plaît envoyer un classeur exemple

Merci

----------


## snb

Pas de problème. On peut utiliser n'importe quelle cellule; par example [Z1]




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## GuyC

Voici un classeur exemple, le défilement ne concerne que les feuilles "Joueurs", "ClasseP1",  "ClasseP2", "ClasseP3", "ClasseP4"
Classeur exemple.xls

----------


## TMS

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



TMS

----------


## GuyC

Pour TMS
Jécris le code par clic droit sur la feuille et visualiser le code ensuite je fais outils macro, je sélectionne la macro et fais executer
une fenêtre visual basic s'ouvre et affiche 400

----------


## GuyC

PourTMS
la fen^tre s'ouvre dans une nouvelle feuille "temp" vierge

----------


## GuyC

pour snb
snb3 ne demarre pas

----------


## TMS

Oui, l'intention était de copier huit rangées à la fois pour la feuille Temp et de les afficher. S'il vous plaît voir l'exemple.

Merci

----------


## snb

Désolé, mais

1. il faut mettre un chifre dans range("Z1") dans la feuille  'Joueurs'
2. if faut mettre la macro dans le module de la meme feuille

amélioré:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## GuyC

Bonjour

J'ai mis le code par clic droit sur la feuille (onglet), j'ai mis 2 dans la cellule Z1 de la même feuille, j'ai fais exécuter après avoir sélectionner la macro correspondante à la feuille (outils_macros_macro du menu); ce qui donne une fenêtre visual basic: erreur 400

----------


## GuyC

Rebonjour

Pour snb, même avec le fichier que tt m'as envoyé j'ai la même erreur 400

----------


## GuyC

Bonjour,

Excusez moi car le fichier de snb marche parfaitement, merci snb.

Une question à tous, vaut il mieux avoir ce défilement (par bloc) ou avoir un défilement linéaire  (genre générique de fin de film)??

Merci à tous pour votre réponse

----------


## sesss

> Pour TMS
> Jécris le code par clic droit sur la feuille et visualiser le code r4i ensuite je fais outils macro, je sélectionne la macro et fais executer
> une fenêtre visual basic s'ouvre et affiche 400



Désolé, mais

1. il faut mettre un chifre dans range("Z1") dans la feuille 'Joueurs'
2. if faut mettre la macro dans le module de la meme feuille

----------

